# Laptop FN-Buttons auslesen ACPI

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

um die Scripte für ACPI zu schreiben brauche ich diese Information über die <FN> <F4> Funktionstasten meines Laptops.

(Zeilen komme aus dem Systemlog)

Group: button Action: volumedown Device: VOLDN ID: 00000080 Value: 00000000

Die Taste button und Action volumedown kann ich im Script zuordnen und die Lautstärke läßt sich runterregeln.

Allerdings bei machen Tasten kommt nur diese Zeile:

Group: PNP0C14:00 Action: PNP0C14:00 Device: 000000bc ID: 00000000 Value:

Mit diesen Zeilen kann ich die Tasten nicht zuordnen.

Was muss man tun, damit das Funktkoniert?

Ich hatte die Tasten für die Helligkeit des Displays schon zugeordnet, aber jetzt sind die Keywörter verschwunden.

Wie bekomme ich die Keywörter wieder rein?

Hier noch die Ausgabe von acpi_listen:

```

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

video/brightnessdown BRTDN 00000087 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000bc 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000bc 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000bc 00000000

video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000bc 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000bc 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000bc 00000000

```

volumeup und brightnessdown werden in acpi umgesetzt im defaul Skript.

PNP0C14:00 000000bc 00000000 kann die WLAN-Taste sein oder die MUTE Taste.[/code]

Gruss Jörg

----------

## doedel

Hast du dir die Ausgabe von acpi_listen schonmal angesehen?

Die ASCII-Bezeichner sind nicht eindeutig, da sie verändert werden können und wie du siehst, passierte das ja auch, ohne dass du weisst, wieso. 

Dem ACPI-Script kann man die eindeutigen Event-IDs mitgeben.

Sollten manche Tasten mit acpi_listen nicht zu identifizieren sein, dann kann es sein, du hast nicht den passenden Treiber geladen, diesem die falschen Parameter (falsches Laptop Modell) mitgegeben oder die Tasten sind gar nicht am acpi-system angeschlossen.

In diesem Fall sind es vielleicht zusätzliche Keyboard-Tasten mit normalen keycodes, hier hilft dir xev weiter.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Doedel,

ich habe jetzt im Kernel gesucht und dort das Modul acer_wmi gefunden.

Jetzt funktionieren eigentlich alle meine FN+ Tasten.

Allerdings manchmal gehen die Tasten für die Helligkeit des Displays nicht.

Wo muss ich da suchen?

Die Tasten funktionieren mal und mal nicht nach dem Booten.

Wo muss ich da jetzt suchen? Ich es versucht mit Modul rmmod acer_wmi und modprobe acer_wmi hilf aber nicht.

Ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Manchmal erkennt der die Tasten für die Helligkeit nicht mehr.

Obwohl am Kernel bzw. Systemkonfiguration nichts geändert wurde.

Nach dem Booten sind diese halt sporadisch nicht mehr nutzbar.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe immer noch keine Lösung für mein Tasten Problem gefunden.

Irgendwo in den Tiefen des Internet habe ich etwas gefunden,

eine Option die beim booten hinzugefügt werden soll:

acpi_os=linux

Aber auch diese Option bringt keine Verbesserung.

Gruss Jörg

----------

